# Unique Situation- Need Advice- DS & DE, Single, Sex Selection



## lechatgris (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi all, 

I am just 46 recently and tried IVF with my own egg in January in Copenhagen (do not recommend Copenhagen Fertility Clinic), and failed. I thought I was out of the baby game entirely because I had rejected the idea of not using my own eggs. I am a single woman, and I already felt guilty burdening a future child with not having a connection to her/his biological father. So I threw in the towel after the failure. However, I am now coming around to the idea of a donor egg. And my sister, 43, who has a child already (own egg, husband's sperm), says she now also wants to try with a donor egg and sperm for a second child with her husband. My cousin told me a friend of hers in college would be willing to donate eggs and has done it before. So this ember is reignited in me. However, now I have a very unique situation. My sister and I would like to have the same egg and sperm donors so that our babies would have a genetic connection to each other. BUT, my sister wants sex selection to balance their family. Since we would have be at the same clinic, that means we need to go to a country that will do sex selection. Right now, I am only aware of a couple of clinics in Cyprus that do this. 

Are there clinics in Spain or Czech Republic or elsewhere in Europe that will do sex selection? Does anyone know? 

Basically, I need the recommendation of an affordable clinic which will: 
* Treat single women
* Treat women over 45 with DE 
* Accepts DE & DS non-anonymous and selected by me (egg donor coming with us, sperm donor ordered from Danish Cryobank)
* Will allow me to donate the remaining embryos to my sister, who would be there as well. 
* Will allow PGD sex selection

Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

north Cyprus is your best bet for all of your criteria apart from possibly number 3, you would have to contact individual clinics about that one. Czech doesn’t treat single women. Spain is anonymous only, and also quite expensive. Most European clinics will not do gender selection unless for medical reasons.
The only way to know for sure is to contact the clinics with your questions and see what they come back with, maybe try dogus and dunya and see how you go.


----------



## lechatgris (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks. I am leaning toward going to Cyprus. But the low prices of Poland are attractive, and according to this website (https://www.whereivf.com/ivf-guide-and-vocabulary/sex-selection-in-ivf/), Poland allows sex selection. It also lists these countries as allowing sex selection. Not sure how accurate it is:

ALBANIA
ARGENTINA
BELARUS
BRAZIL
CHILE
ESTONIA
GEORGIA
ICELAND
INDONESIA
IRAN
ISRAEL
ITALY
JAMAICA
JAPAN
KAZAKHSTAN
KENYA
LITHUANIA
MACEDONIA
MALAYSIA
MEXICO
MOLDOVA
PAKISTAN
POLAND
ROMANIA
SOUTH AFRICA
TAIWAN
UKRAINE
URUGUAY


----------



## asinglerose (Oct 18, 2018)

Poland doesn't treat single women, unfortunately.


----------



## lechatgris (Oct 9, 2015)

Ah, good to know, SingleRose! Scratching off my list...


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Poland does not treat singles, and does not allow sex selection. Here is the list of clinics that allow PGD with sex selection https://www.eggdonationfriends.com/treatment/sex-selection/ Hope this helps


----------

